# Schrodie Odie and the Devil Dog



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

I was trying out my new camera on xmas day and took some pictures of the dogs (because what else do I take pictures of...) I got a few of Schroeder I particularly loved, and wanted to share, but Phoebe demanded I add some of her because she thinks the world revolves around her. So here they are!

Schroeder

















Myfavorite...









Schroeder and Phoebe









Phoebe (aka Devil Dog, Demon, little evil one, the list goes on...)

























Attempts at stocking pictures... didn't work


----------



## Scarface (Apr 13, 2008)

The ones of Schroader look professional! Great work and CUTE dogs!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome pics. Your dogs are lovely.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Holy adorable, Batman!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Great pics! Phoebe has the longest body I've ever seen lol.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Kristin said:


> Great pics! Phoebe has the longest body I've ever seen lol.


Phoebe doesn't have a very long body, I think its just cos she's so skinny and all! She always manages to look so tall, but she isn't a very big girl at all, Schroeder is larger than her, he's probably around 5.5-6 (haven't weighed him in a while) and she's around 4ish maybe. Not that that has anything to do with length but yeah haha. I think she's about 9 inches long maybe a bit under? She's just very good at lengthening herself, she's my little model.

And thanks for the compliments. I was very proud of the 2nd and 3rd Schroeder pics, I thought they looked sorta professional too, not that I want to toot my own horn LOL. I think the one of them together is pretty nice too.


----------



## CudasMom (Dec 22, 2009)

Schroeder has such beautiful eyes! Phoebe is definately deer type ,I don't think i ever saw a chi that i thought could be half deer before her ! lol


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

CudasMom said:


> Schroeder has such beautiful eyes! Phoebe is definately deer type ,I don't think i ever saw a chi that i thought could be half deer before her ! lol


Yeah I've got a picture of her curled up in a ball on the bed and I swear its actually a mini fawn! LOL

But really, she is very deer type in body! So long and thin and spindly legged. Her head isn't as bad as most deer I see, but she's clearly not an apple.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

so cute x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

They are beautiful pics x


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Very clear and crisp pics! Beautiful pups.


----------



## Ninja (Dec 29, 2009)

Awww, such beautiful chi's!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

LOOOOOOVE the 3rd pic! Schroeder is very photogenic!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh those 2 are just adorable!
I want to kiss their cute little faces.
Phoebe is so dainty and ladylike. x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha i love PHoebe shes cute!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Phoebe is cute but NAUGHTY! NAUGHTY NAUGHTY. But I love her so so so much. I'm still not sure why. She certainly spices up my life...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

what great pics! hehehe yes the world revolves around all our chis huh! haha  i love the 2nd and 3rd one the best


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> what great pics! hehehe yes the world revolves around all our chis huh! haha  i love the 2nd and 3rd one the best



Yeah I might just have to get one or both of those printed and framed. I really like them.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Question - what are some good online sites to get digital images printed up? I'm considering doing it for some pics and don't have a printer.


----------



## herno1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Love the 3 pic of schroeder and the fourth pic


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

The pics are just gorgeous.. I am loving the black "Eyebrows!" They are both so photogenic..


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of both of them. Draco has the same lean body and long thin legs. The laying down picture is my favorite, sweet and reminds me of Draco...he gets the same exact expression in his eyes.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Quinn said:


> Question - what are some good online sites to get digital images printed up? I'm considering doing it for some pics and don't have a printer.


I get alot of pictures printed at Walgreens, if you have one close by you can pick them up or they can ship them to you. Just go to Walgreens.com and register to get to photos.
You can get 8X10 and I have order the larger 16X 20 and they turn out great. Very reasonable also. I am assuming you live in the United States, if you are in Europe you might try the pharmacys there.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks Chiboymom!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

absolutely stunning pups.


----------

